# Problem Solving for Pillar



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

I decided to trim the wick down a little while it was burning. After I did that the flame rose back up again. 

why does that happen?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

use # 6 my suplier only sells #2 #4 #6 where did you find #3
heres a trouble shooter http://www.onestopcandle.com/candle/ctroubleshoot.php
RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

at a place called Swans Candles in WA state. Would u like their contact info?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

found it also took a snip from there web page maybe this will help-

Keep in mind however, that most wick sizing is based upon paraffin waxes. When you are using natural waxes such as: soy, beeswax and other vegetable based waxes, you tend to require a wick that calls for a larger diameter than what your candle is. It is highly encouraged to purchase a small amount of wick to test before making a bunch of candles. Testing is a nessacary part in proper candlemaking.


:applause: RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

it is normal to have to trim down the wick a couple times as it burns to make the flame burn bigger (allow more oxygen to pass through)?


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

where did you get this info? RDY-B


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

some candle makers say that if the flame is burning really light (like it is about to go out) that you should trim it a little while it burns (or put it out and then relight it the next day after trimming). This allows oxygen to flow through better.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

Most candles I burn (3" dia.) require the wick to be trimmed several times during the complete burn. I don't think it's uncommon at all.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

i wonder why it is required of pillars and not tapers. I think it might have to do with oxygen and that if the flame comes lower then the sides of the unmelted wax, it cuts off possible oxygen. 

heck, I dont know but it sounds good....


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

barry-what size wick in your 3in -RDY-B


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I have no idea. They are store bought. I haven't delved into candlemaking yet. I can't remember ever burning a pillar where I didn't either have to trim the wick or trim the wax.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

its tough to find the right wick. a lot of trial and error.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I am burning a 2 3/4" pillar right now with a #6. I do trim the wick if it is longer than about 1/4" before lighting it. With beeswax I think that the correct wick length is more important.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

What about using two or three wicks? At some point, there has to be a maximum diameter that one wick will burn effectively. I've seen candles with several wicks but usually they are around 5 or 6 inch dia.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I have never tried more than one wick, but my largest candle is about 3" diameter. I use #6 for that. It burns about a 2" to 2.5" hole about an inch or a little more deep and then the walls start melting down to slow the candle burn rate. It keeps burning down with the 1-1.5" deep well.

I trim the wick when I notice that it is longer than about 1/4" and it seems to work well.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

where do you get the #6 at bee?


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I was almost positive that I got it from Betterbee. I have got most of my candle supplies from them, but I don't see it now on the website. I looked again on the side of the roll and it definitely says "#6". Betterbee has "60 ply" that they recommend for 3"+ candles. Maybe that is the same. 

I might have got the #6 from Candlewic. I will look a little more and see if I can find the electronic receipt.


----------



## beedeetee (Nov 27, 2004)

I might have got it at either of these places:

http://www.onestopcandle.com
http://www.candlewic.com

Look up "square braid" and "#6". The charts are for paraffin candles and you will need to be a couple of sizes larger for beeswax.


----------



## beekeeper_sd (Oct 30, 2008)

You should not have to trim your wick during burning to get it to burn right. I think you just need to wick up. I use a 6 ply flat braided wick for my pillars and have no problems with them.


----------

